# Tall rider Full Suspension Frame



## mattlreese (Mar 23, 2009)

I currently have a 24in hardtail frame and I am thinking about upgrading to a full suspension frame but the issue is no one makes them bigger then 22 in. I am 6'4" and I had a 21.5 in Gary Fisher before which I traded in basicly after one season becasue it was too small. My 24 in is just right. 

I do not want to mess with a 29 er because I just bought a new fork.

So basicly does anyone have any recomendtions as to what I should get, or does someone out there sell 2xl frames? I only weight 200 so weight is not the issue, its just size.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

XL Specialized FSR's are huge...
XL Fisher G2 (HiFi's) are slightly less huge
Both have 25.3+" top tubes...
I'm 6'5" with a 6'8" wingspan and those fit me fine.


----------



## jmskrsly (May 10, 2009)

6'4 and the xl cannondale rush fits pretty well


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Knolly recommends their XL frame for those taller than 6'4"...


----------



## seatec (May 26, 2009)

I am 6'4" and just bought a XL Specialized fsrXc . The lsb guy added a longer steering stem and the bike fits fine now! The bike is huge!


----------



## Kaj (May 8, 2008)

There are 2 numbers that you should be looking at in the Geometry. Long top tubes of 25 + inches is one. The other one is the head tube, if you got long legs this is critical. You want one of about 7.5 inches or more.

The top tube determines the reach, headtube determines the drop from the saddle to the bars.

The spec FSR has a good top tube length of 25.6 inches, but a rather short headtube of 6.3 inches.

I sell a good number of Giant's, and their Trance X has a tall headtube of 7.5 and a 25" top tube. At 6'4" you'd fit no problem on the Trance X, many guys your height even go with a shorter stem than stock as it's pretty long. The best thing about the Trance X for big guys (like me), is the frame is freakin stiff, both the front and back--no flex at all. I've ridden many FS bikes that flex like crazy and are no fun to ride.

One interesting note, is that while frame makers are not limited on how long they can make top tubes, there is a limit to the height of the head tube. Sus forks have a steerer tube length, that when they are uncut would use a headtube of about 8.5 inches or so. So no manufacturer can make a headtube longer than that without using a custom fork steerer, which I don't believe the regular guys (Fox and Rock Shox) make for anyone.


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

XL Titus Racer-X has a 25.5 TT and so does the Pivot 429.


----------



## craigrhyne (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm 6'5 bare footed and the XL Trek Remedy frame fits me great.... and it's an amazing machine :thumbsup:


----------



## volition72 (May 17, 2007)

I'm 6'6" and about 220lbs with riding gearing and have an xl trance x. I agree with Kaj, the problem you'll find is headtube length. I can ride a frame with a 20" seat tube (with a thomson 410mm post) but the problem is the drop between the seat height and bars. Most frames I would need about 30-40mm of spacers, 25 deg stem and a high rise bar to get anywhere near. With the trance x I have the standard carbon cone spacer, about 6/7 deg 90mm stem and a high rise bar. I look for a top tube length of about 25-26" depending on what the bike is going to be used for. As Kaj said you'll have to watch the fork steerer length though as I have a fox 36 talas with the frame and my steerer is uncut which I think is about 265-270mm in length and it is a perfect fit.

I really like the frame, the fit is great and it makes a great trail bike especially with the fox fork. It pedals well and can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it.


----------



## gclark (Apr 6, 2009)

6'4' 230lbs,34" inseam.Trek 21.5 fuel ex 9 fits like a glove!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

6'9'' 240lbs size 52 shoe and I ride a 2009 BMC Trailfox01 23" and it fits me great.


----------



## ronegarber (Oct 28, 2013)

What did you end up going with? I am a 6'9'' rider and am looking to get either a hard-tail or full suspension bike. What is the 24in hard tail you have? Did you find any good full suspension options? Thanks!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

ronegarber said:


> What did you end up going with? I am a 6'9'' rider and am looking to get either a hard-tail or full suspension bike. What is the 24in hard tail you have? Did you find any good full suspension options? Thanks!


He hasn't posted on MTBR.com in 2 1/2 years, so who knows?


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Go Ventana..no question! They do stock sizes up to 25.5 inch seat tube, and their semi custom to custom pricing is fantastic! I had a 2007 Ventana El Capitain in 25.5 inch seat tube that I just traded in for a Captain Zeus (29er front and 650b rear) 160/140mm travel, and it is the most fun I've ever had on a bike! 

I'm 7 feet and have noticed the biggest issue with all other frames is head tube length for guys our size...Ventana has this dialed for their bigger sizes, and their customer service is top notch.


----------



## 6ft9inmtnbkr (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 6'9" 275lbs and ride a Niner R.I.P. 2012. I have made some small adjustments. 180mm xt cranks and 785mm Race Face Bars. I couldn't be happier with my ride.


----------



## Kaj (May 8, 2008)

6ft9inmtnbkr said:


> I'm 6'9" 275lbs and ride a Niner R.I.P. 2012. I have made some small adjustments. 180mm xt cranks and 785mm Race Face Bars. I couldn't be happier with my ride.


F' Yeah 180mm cranks. Most tall folks miss that one. I love 180's.


----------



## XXLspot (Mar 12, 2009)

With the current offerings with low BB height one has to be careful with these long cranks though. My 2008 Turner RFX still has a rather high BB, but with standard cranks I already hit ground more often than I like. For MTB I don't actually mind the crank length too much. On my road bike I do have 185mm cranks.

By the way, Turner still offers XXL bikes with long headtubes. They are however not as large anymore as they used to be. The Burner is now their largest bike.


----------

